# 2008 Madone-Velonews Article - BB/Headset?



## mtbdcd (Jul 7, 2002)

Link to a velonews article:
http://www.velonews.com/tech/report/articles/12366.0.html

Looks like the new Madone's have a proprietary headset and BB bearings? Or am i misinterpreting the article? How will this work with different model cranksets? 

I had kind of a bad experience with the proprietary headset i had on my 5900. 

How does the seatpost work, that is how much adjustment do you get. And i guess that is proprietary too?


----------



## Olancha (Jan 4, 2007)

From http://www2.trekbikes.com/madone/technology/efficiency/ :

_"...Designed to accept most two-piece crank designs from Shimano®, Bontrager®, SRAM®, FSA®, and Campagnolo® without affecting the q-factor, the integrated bottom bracket design saves 40 grams compared to traditional designs..."
"...A slip fit bearing system that uses common, standard-sized bearings and requires no specialty tools or big torque loads..."
_
So it does look like a proprietary BB bearing system that will work on "most" two-piece cranks. 

Here is another Trek link that discusses the adjustments on the seat mast:
http://trekroad.typepad.com/trekroad/2007/06/what_size_madon.html

Edit. Per Damon Rinard at Trek:
_"...the bottom bracket bearings are a standard size, so you could easily change them to ceramic aftermarket ones if you wish..."_
http://trekroad.typepad.com/trekroad/2007/06/velonews_lennar.html#comments


----------



## dead flag blues (Aug 26, 2004)

http://www.cyclingnews.com/tech.php?id=tech/2007/features/trek_madone_launch07

good cycling news coverage.


----------

